# tsunami surf rods?



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

Has any one tryed them? if so please post the pos/neg of these rods both spinning and conventional. im looking for the over-all quality, performance, durability, castability, and overall "feel" or them.
Thanks in advance,
David


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a 10 ft Tsunami Trophy conventional and I like it. It's light yeat sturdy. I toss 3 oz with it.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*tsunami airwave TSAWSS-1102XH*

I snapped a foot off the end while casting there 11 ft spinner.....braid, no shocker, heavy jigs.......too much for the rod I think........


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a 12' conventional & 10' spinning. Great rods with high quality guides & reel seat. IMO you can't beat them for the price. I love them.


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*um*

i agree with jay for the money you cant beat them. im talkin both models too airwave and trophy.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

the only thing about the airwave i dont like is when u cast it feels like its gonna break


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok thanks guys for the info. im looking to get into the surf game after 15+ yrs of pier fishing and this is the kinda place i needed to get the ball rolling! than ks again


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

IMO not heavy enough for a heaver. Not enough backbone for 8nbait. For a cheaper entry to heavers go for a OM 12' 6-12oz. If not go custom.

I have a couple TICA's and a buddy of mine has both trophy and airwave. They are VERY nice rods, just not for heavy lead


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok heres what i plan on doing with the rod... reel: daiwa x 30sha, line :20lb, lead: 4-n-bait, no feild just fish.catching anything fron sand perch to tarpon... i kno its alot of inbetween on the catch but in fl it varies from day to day. also any insight on cajun red mono??? spydermn how are the tica's? anyone feel free to chime in!
Thanks in advance,
David


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't like Cajun red mono. For me the spool I got had horrible memory. I would look elsewhere. I liked Berkley Big Game for the price, and I would recommend it as a "budget" mono.


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

i currently use berkley big game on all my conv reels, and and braid(many brands) and silver thread on my spinners. a buddy of mine had cajun on one of his abu's and he said it was damn near bullet proof... i figured id get a few more opinions on the line!
thanks in advance,
david


----------



## sealion (Aug 12, 2009)

mbrajer said:


> I don't like Cajun red mono. For me the spool I got had horrible memory. I would look elsewhere. I liked Berkley Big Game for the price, and I would recommend it as a "budget" mono.


Never used Cajun, but I second Berkley Big Game. I also picked up some P-Line on E-bay cheap that I'd buy again.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

11ft 4-10 oz conventional is just plain awesome. These rods will flat out toss them out there and dont let there lightweight scare you as others have said on here they feel like they cant handle 4-10oz's but they can and very well at that. In my opinion I think they are better than the ticas as I have seen a couple of them loose a foot off the tip when casting. These tsunami rods will handle alot of abuse but as with all long rods you cant be stupid with it (high stickin) then fuss and call it cheap when it snaps like most do. I dont toss the spinner rods as I like to be smooth in the cast instead of it whipping so I go conventional and with that I cant say enough about the 11 footer. The 12 footer is nice but for the feel and performance I love the 11 footer and for the price it just cant be beat!! Ive had the 11 footer for a few years now and ive put mine thru he double l and its held up great!! good luck with what ever you choose but imo the om 12 is a telephone pole and you will play he double l trying to load it!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I like them. Work for me. I don't throw anymore than 6.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

dsg1987 said:


> i currently use berkley big game on all my conv reels, and and braid(many brands) and silver thread on my spinners. a buddy of mine had cajun on one of his abu's and he said it was damn near bullet proof... i figured id get a few more opinions on the line!
> thanks in advance,
> david


Big game is a great line for conv. casting bait fishing......I like the silver thread excalibure for cold water/weather fishing........


----------

